# Revive - Oculus Spiele über SteamVR



## Grendizer (23. August 2017)

*Revive - Oculus Spiele über SteamVR*

Hi ihr VR-Freaks, Enthusiasten und Verrückte,

da es noch kein separates Thema zu der Software "Revive" gibt, wollt ich hier mal den Grundstein legen, um den VR-Horizont etwas zu erweitern. Da man mit wenig Aufwand Spiele aus der Oculus Bibliothek auf der Vive zum Laufen kriegt, wollte ich hier mal sehr schnell ein Mini-Guide hinterlassen, als auch ein Refugium für alles was Revive betrifft, sei es Performanceprobleme, Tipps, oder Sonstiges. 
*
Was ist Revive?

*Revive ist eine Art Plugin, welcher es erlaubt auf der SteamVR-Oberfläche, die Oculus Bibliothek aufzurufen und damit Spiele, die eigentlich für die Oculus Rift gedacht sind, zu zocken. So gehört das Warten auf Exklusivtiteln der Vergangenheit an und könnt zB. "Robo Recall" auf der Vive spielen. 

*Installation

*!!!Die Oculus-Spiele werden im "Oculus" Ordner installiert!!!  

1. Zuerst soll die Oculus Software installiert werden. Quelle: https://www3.oculus.com/en-us/setup/ 
     Nach Installation könnt ihr das Setup überspringen.  

2. Installation von der Revive Software. Quelle: Releases * LibreVR/Revive * GitHub

Jetzt kann man schon testen ob es funktioniert. Startet einfach SteamVR. Im Headset ruft ihr eure Bibliothek auf und dann müsste unten in der Leiste, wo die runden Buttons sind, ein "Revive-Button" zu finden sein. Beim Drücken auf den Button müsste jetzt die Oculus-Bibliothek aufgehen. Ihr startet die App per Anklicken und müsst dann mit dem Vive Controller das Steaminterface schließen (unterer Knopf). 

!!!Testet mit den Oculus Apps, ob alles funktioniert. Gibt es hier Probleme zB. Jitter/Stutter, braucht ihr euch nicht zu bemühen weiterzumachen, sondern müsst die Fehlerquelle finden. (Gabs bei mir)!!!

*Setup
*
Jetzt könnt ihr die Oculus-Software aufrufen und ein Konto erstellen, das euch ermöglicht Spiele zu kaufen. Hier folgt ihr einfach den Anweisungen am Bildschirm. Sobald ihr zum Fenster kommt, wo ihr die Oculus Brille einrichten sollt, könnt ihr abbrechen. 

Jetzt nur noch ein Spiel kaufen und schon kanns losgehen. 

*Optionales*

Es gibt eine Art Revive Konfigurator, wo ihr Revive einstellen könnt. Quelle: GitHub - matzman666/OpenVR-AdvancedSettings: OpenVR Advanced Settings Dashboard Overlay
Ist jedoch kein Muss. Habe "Robo Recall" ohne zum Laufen gebracht.
*
Kompatibilitätsliste

*Da nicht alle Spiele per Revive funktionieren, rate ich euch vor dem Kauf, diese Liste zu checken. Compatibility list * LibreVR/Revive Wiki * GitHub

Weiterhin ist zu bemerken, dass Revive sehr oft geupdatet wird. Aktuelle Version ist anzuraten. 

*Problembeseitigung seitens des Revive-Programmierers 

*1. Bei Neuinstallationen kann es dazu kommen, dass diese nicht aufgelistet werden respektiv nach einer fehlenden Brille fragt. Die Oculus                    Software neustarten, müsste das Problem lösen, wenn nicht hilft auch ein Reboot.  

    Weiterhin kann ein Virenscanner dafür verantwortlich sein, dass ihr die Oculus Spiele nicht findet. Revive wird nur mit Windows Defender              getestet.

2. Seit ihr in VR falsch positioniert, kann man mit dem System-Button am Vive-Controller die sitzende Position reseten. 

3. Gibts Probleme mit der Darstellung, versucht "Asynchronous Reprojection" auszuschalten. (SteamVR - Setup - Performance)

4. Wird der "Revive-button" nicht dargestellt, ruft das Programm manuell auf. 

*Problembeseitigung seitens der User dieses schönen Forums

*1. Das Bild in allen Oculus Spielen wackelte (jitter/stutter), sobald ich die Spiele aufrief. Nachdem ich vergeblich versucht habe das Problem zu lösen, indem ich  "Asynchronous Reprojection" + "Interleaved projection" ausschaltete, fand ich die Lösung indem ich einen älteren Treiber für meine Nvidia GTX1070 installierte (Version 382.53). Danach ging es einwandfrei.


----------



## Zubunapy (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Revive - Oculus Spiele über SteamVR*

Hallöle. Scheinbar hast du wohl etwas Ahnung oder jemand anderes hat diese. Ich habe soeben revive installiert und alles brav getan, wie du beschrieben. Nur wird mir nichts außer einem blauen Screen angezeigt, wenn ich auf Revive klicke. Jedes Sysmol reagiert auf vorgeschriebene Weise, Revive jedoch macht quasi nichts außer eine blaue Fläche zu liefern.
Bevor ihr fragt: Oculus-Zeug ist offen, Spiele sind einige installiert. Ich habe eine Rift, aber auch eine Pimax 4k, mit welcher ich gerne Rift Titel spielen würde. Aber scheinbar...


----------

